# String muting while shredding



## pfizer (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi there guys, I need a bit of help here.

I just recently started to notice how much string noise there is when I play and my co-guitarist taught me about string muting/dampening, using my left and right hands. 

It feels completely alien to me, since I used to play without any concern for dampening at all. But of course, I want to play clean, so that's my main concern right now.

A problem I have though is that I've given up a substantial amount of picking speed. Are techniques or tips on string muting when doing really fast, shred type stuff and metal machine-gun type rhythms?


----------



## Winspear (Jun 18, 2012)

Same answer as ever really, just practice slowly. I guess your guitarist told you already but left hand for strings above the note, right hand for strings below. I flatten my picking hand and wrist out completely across the strings at all times.






On 7+ strings depending on the size of your hands, you'll find when on the highest string your hand doesn't reach the low B anymore. That's where the wrist comes into play (at least with the technique I developed, I didn't look at any lessons), else you start to hear some low rumbling building up.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 18, 2012)

I find that some guys starting out that have trouble with muting have too much movement with their picking arm, causing the body of the guitar to move around way too much and make it more difficult on themselves. You should mostly be picking from your wrist. Some arm movement is a given, but most of your movement should be from your wrist.


----------



## pfizer (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys.

*Lagtastic:*I actually have noticed that despite me already "picking from the wrist" as it was, my guitar still shakes quite a bit. Guess I'll have to work on that. If I post a video showing my (frankly s**ty) playing, would you guys be so kind as to critique it?


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 20, 2012)

Sure why not. It's tough to say without seeing you play. Think about it like this, your body has multiple contact points to the instrument, find out which one of them is moving too much. Watch some videos of players like Paul Gilbert, Guthrie Govan, or Rusty Cooley to see amazing technique in action.


----------

